# Sticker shock/breeder shrinkage? Rambling thoughts



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't think reputable poodle breeders have modified their prices. It looks like $2500 - $3000 is realistic. I plan to price my puppies at $2500. I just hope Zoe will produce more than three puppies so I won't be in the hole for thousands of dollars!


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't know if Poodle breeders have modified their prices and honestly I don't mind. It's just been a long time since I paid for a dog so I was a bit surprised. I checked years ago and I think then it was around 2500-3K


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think when I was looking two years ago the average for show breeders was 2.5k for minis. I think I've seen more pricing at 3k now. It might just be gradual inflation over time. I am not sure if the number of breeders has decreased or if demand has just increased. The supply of well bred dogs will always be too low for the true puppy market because good breeders can't really just breed more litters while maintaining standards.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Ok thanks. That was about what the cost was (I thought) a few years ago. Yes inflation to be sure. Good vet care isn't cheap!


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Here in Canada 🇨🇦 the poodle is being exploited due to the Doodle craze. It’s extremely hard to find quality poodles. The prices are high because people are willing to pay the price. I searched high and low to find my little miniature Parti Poodle. He is not show quality although conformation is very nice. He will be a wonderful addition to my breeding program. 
All my puppies are sold on a non breeding contract. I bought the best poodles I could afford and spent hours of time discussing each of my new poodles lines with the breeders. Luckily my two female poodle are from the same breeder. Another scary thing is if a person advertises low the puppy scammers purchase the puppies and resell at a higher price. 😳😡


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I've met doodle owners who seem to feel that there's status in paying a lot for a dog. "FouFou is a mini Kardasadoodle and is both rare and quite expensive."


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> I've met doodle owners who seem to feel that there's status in paying a lot for a dog. "FouFou is a mini Kardasadoodle and is both rare and quite expensive."


Yep..I know a Doodle breeder only because she contacted me about my poodles. She paid $7,500 for a Bernese/poodle puppy from the states. The puppy is actually only an 8th Bernese. 🥺
She thinks she is high society and even has a Doodle website.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm sure there are many owners of lovely ** doodles. I put the asterisk in because there are so many derivations. I've seen a lot of Labradoodles and several golden doodles and they were mostly a mess. Don't get why you'd want to mess up a perfectly good breed. What's a Kardasadoodle? Almost afraid to ask....


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Hadn't thought about the reselling but that would be terrible. Here I know attractive small dogs at the shelters are grabbed and recycled through I call them cowboy questionable 'rescues.'


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Rupert's Poodle said:


> I'm sure there are many owners of lovely ** doodles. I put the asterisk in because there are so many derivations. I've seen a lot of Labradoodles and several golden doodles and they were mostly a mess. Don't get why you'd want to mess up a perfectly good breed. What's a Kardasadoodle? Almost afraid to ask....


Kardashian doodle. does not come cheap. has its own TV show.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rupert's Poodle said:


> Hadn't thought about the reselling but that would be terrible. Here I know attractive small dogs at the shelters are grabbed and recycled through I call them cowboy questionable 'rescues.'


yeah we have some of those. They make me so mad. I once went to see a dog held by one of these "rescues" and she clearly hadn't been bathed and smelled like she was straight from the shelter. And they had her age at 1.5 years when her worn down canines said she was quite a few years older. Any dog that isn't a senior or a bully mix doesn't last long here. The rescues snap them up immediately sometimes before the locals even get to look at them. And it's a 2+ hour line wait to meet a dog on the weekends here! If only the rescues would take the seniors and bully mixes....


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

I think Poodle Forum needs a separate category relating to Doodles. Something where poodle people could safely decompress after dealing with doodle owners. I get tired of doodle folk assuming I had to "settle" for a poodle because I couldn't afford a doodle, or I'm too dim to know this genius hybrid exists 😁🙄. I don't mean to sound intolerant. I know doodle owners complain they feel disrespected, but I don't feel they respect my choice to have a poodle. I call it "The Doodle Drive By" - those little comments blaming poodles for all the frustrations they have with their doodles.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it's best to take the high road. If the doodle hit the genetic lottery and turns out lovely (I've known a few), then I look snobby for criticizing a nice dog. If the doodle turns out crazy (I've known several of this kind too), then the doodle is perfectly capable of punishing its owner's stupidity without my help.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Doodles have been a rage for years now. The breed extension seems endless. Since I don't have a poodle yet, I haven't had any of those comments. Didn't know the Kardashians had one.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ttownjayne said:


> I think Poodle Forum needs a separate category relating to Doodles. Something where poodle people could safely decompress after dealing with doodle owners. I get tired of doodle folk assuming I had to "settle" for a poodle because I couldn't afford a doodle, or I'm too dim to know this genius hybrid exists 😁🙄. I don't mean to sound intolerant. I know doodle owners complain they feel disrespected, but I don't feel they respect my choice to have a poodle. I call it "The Doodle Drive By" - those little comments blaming poodles for all the frustrations they have with their doodles.


Good Grief! It amazes me that there are people who think a crossbred (i.e. mongrel) is better than a purebred!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

I can't even go there. I could write a book.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I know but there are all those arguments.... not that I agree AT ALL


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

cowpony said:


> I think it's best to take the high road. If the doodle hit the genetic lottery and turns out lovely (I've known a few), then I look snobby for criticizing a nice dog. If the doodle turns out crazy (I've known several of this kind too), then the doodle is perfectly capable of punishing its owner's stupidity without my help.


Brilliantly said.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

I just went to the dog park with Whiskey, and EVERYONE thinks he’s a doodle because of the popularity of doodles where I am. And these people are telling me my puppy doesn’t have the right coat for a doodle because it’s not curly (he’s just 6 months old and hasn’t even started coat change, plus we’ve been brushing him before our adventures). 
And I leave the park thinking, I’m sure I have a poodle not a doodle. And I’m sure he’s getting his adult coat because the insides are curly, I would know because I spent an hour straightening those curls that morning..

We are actually in the midst of looking for another puppy because we know the search is gonna take a while, with the sudden influx of Poodle mixes.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Doodles seem to have swamped Poodles, but then Poodles are moving up on the AKC list.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's not only poodles. Check the dropping numbers of registered purebred goldens and labs also. These numbers only go up to 2008. The AKC may not be publishing the individual breed stats anymore, or I just haven't found the info yet.



Breed​Added 2 AKC-Reg​2008 Dogs​2000​1999​1994 Regs​1987-dogs​1986-dogs​1983-dogs​1982-dogs​1969-dogs​1968 dogs​​2008-Littrs​1994 Lits​1987Littrs​1986-Littrs​1983-lits​1982-lits​1​Retriever, Labrador​1917​100736​172841​154897​126393​81987​77371​67389​62465​21611​18492​​35434​30471​20055​18493​15491​14765​​Terrier, Yorkshire​1885​41914​43574​40684​660​36033​32485​28350​26205​10521​9080​​31024​277​21063​18809​15759​14767​​Shepherd Dog, German​1911​40909​57660​57256​78999​57612​55958​65073​60445​102081​104127​​15096​22415​17669​17149​19540​18149​​Retriever, Golden​1932​34485​66300​62652​64322​60936​59057​52525​51045​9535​7607​​12926​15271​13846​12693​10610​10595​​Beagle​1884​33722​52026​49080​59215​41972​39849​39992​35548​60221​56940​​13576​21456​19412​18273​17944​16747​​Boxer​1904​29705​38803​34998​30629​19553​17870​17365​16301​10025​9450​​13215​9996​6581​6211​5729​5404​​Dachshund​1885​26075​54773​50772​46129​40031​35537​33514​32835​60453​57460​​18348​22689​19681​17194​15527​15611​​Bulldog​​23413​15215​13754​11357​10400​8750​6943​6657​4868​4903​​10571​3934​5169​4351​2412​2410​​Poodle​1886​21545​45868​45852​61775​85400​85500​90250​88650​274145​263700​​14350​36235​54000​52600​52150​53000​​


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm going to have to study this...


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I may have accidentally hit the report button on the post with all the litter numbers. Didn't know what the three dots were.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's not only poodles. Check the dropping numbers of registered purebred goldens and labs also. These numbers only go up to 2008. The AKC may not be publishing the individual breed stats anymore, or I just haven't found the info yet.


I don't believe the publish the actual numbers any more.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The closest I've been able to find to the actual breed reg numbers is the annual reports, up to 2018. 

I suppose one could compare some of the data, such as reg fees collected 2008 vs 2018, but that's not breed specific, and still only a rough guess. If both have participation stats, as I saw in the 2018 numbers, that's another rough view of purebred numbers, maybe. I haven't looked yet to see if both reports list similar participation numbers.


http://images.akc.org/pdf/about/annual_report/2018AnnualReport.pdf




https://images.akc.org/pdf/2008_annual_report.pdf


----------

